# 2" Intake snork?



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

U think the 2" is really necessary? I ran 1.5" for everything. The factory is already approx 1.5, I just tapped off of that. But I hear some people saying that u need 2".. Now Im kinda 2nd guessing myself. I dont have any problems with mine, but was just wondering..


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

It all depends on what you are doing with the bike. More air flow through the engine the better, in most cases. Its a very tight fit, but 2" can be used for the intake. I used 1.5" on the CVT and 2" for the intake. You can also add another 1.5" snorkel off the airbox to help it breath even more. Just hide the CVT intake under the pod and use the three snorkels coming out for the air box and CVT exhaust. If you plan on doing cams, headwork, pistons, etc. then you will need more airflow to maximize results. You already have probably the top flowing exhaust, why not let the intake flow just as well?


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

Good point.. I never thought of running 2 air intakes, and hide the cvt intake. I might just run the larger 2" intake.. DO you have any pics of the modification to the airbox that needs to be done? Im thinking holesaw?


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, just use a holesaw. Its an awkward angle, but after you do a few you will be able to drill the hole just right without taking the box off. If your not comfortable doing that though, pull the airbox off and drill it. I will try to get some pics for you tomorrow or monday. I already have the bike loaded for a short trip today.


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds good..


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

Not very good pics, but gives you an idea of how to get the PVC in the air box. This was done the night before a ride about a year ago when I first got it, still needs the final touches but works for now.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

whats w/ the prime bulb in that line?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah what's up with that? what's it for? 
i see you got some mud in that box too!


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I run dual 2" on my Brute and it made a big difference. If you can tune it to duals then I recommend it. Definitely help to maximize the power out of it.


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

Thx for the pics, I am gonna go from 1.5, to 2".. I have a dyno run this tuesday, so I am gonna try and get it done this weekend.


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

The primer bulb is my one-way valve. It only allows air to flow out and no contaminants in. I also have three loops after the valve tied to the frame with the open end facing down. This ensures that nothing, even if rolled over under water, will make it to the bottom end unless it leaks past the piston rings. I snorkeled another bike identical to this one that was rolled in 12ft of water(sudden drop off in a lake) and no water made it to the bottom end. Keeping water and debris out of the bottom end is priceless on engines that use babbit bearings instead of ball bearings.

The mud is just to add a little rustic appeal! lol. That box hasn't ever been cleaned out since it was new and has been in coutless mud holes and a few races, so you can just imagine how much mud and moisture gets sucked in. Now that I have the transmission laying on the floor in the garage, I can go ahead and tie up the loose ends on the snorkels and clean up the air box.

I completely agree with running two intakes. The more air flow the better IMO. I have yet to tune it so I haven't added the 2nd intake. While its down, I am going to try to get that done and hopefully tune it before Jacksonville in October. I have a generic map loaded on the PCIII and its very obvious that it is starving for fuel at wide open throttle but its not lean enough to cause an issue. It hasn't been raced since the PCIII was thrown on it so I haven't made it a necessity to tune it.


----------

